# If you could electrify any classic car, which would you choose?



## iChris93

If you have not seen Revenge of the Electric Car, it’s an interesting watch, one of the companies covered electrifies old classic cars including a Porsche Roadster, which was my favorite. If you could electrify any classic car, what would you choose?


----------



## JWardell

I would love to bomb around in an all electric Mini


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> I would love to bomb around in an all electric Mini


They should redo Italian Job with electric Minis.


----------



## MelindaV

Since I have an 9MPG (on a good day) '67 Mustang sitting at my dad's house, it'd be cool to be able to drive it without stopping to fill it up constantly.


----------



## iChris93

MelindaV said:


> Since I have an 9MPG (on a good day) '67 Mustang sitting at my dad's house, it'd be cool to be able to drive it without stopping to fill it up constantly.


That would be towards the top of the list for me too.


----------



## tencate

Jaguar E-type (although it's already possible if you're willing to donate your E-type to Jaguar to convert I'm told)


----------



## garsh




----------



## lance.bailey

I have more than once wanted an all electric Volvo 245 (wagon). I just love those cars. Sedans are okay, but the wagons rock.


----------



## JasonF

I know it's not _quite_ on topic, but I would like to see kits made so people doing home tuning, or restoring old cars, can simply but a universal kit plus a model specific adaption kit, and convert any car at all to an EV at relatively low cost, depending on how large a battery you get and how many motors you order with the kit. And I mean _anything,_ from an old 1990's Honda to a 1950's Chevrolet.

I feel that what will make conversions viable for people without a bottomless pit of money is when kits are mass produced. You might not want to use a kit, but just its existence would bring the cost of obtaining parts and building down.


----------



## garsh

JasonF said:


> I know it's not _quite_ on topic, but I would like to see kits made so people doing home tuning, or restoring old cars, can simply but a universal kit plus a model specific adaption kit, and convert any car at all to an EV at relatively low cost, depending on how large a battery you get and how many motors you order with the kit. And I mean _anything,_ from an old 1990's Honda to a 1950's Chevrolet.
> 
> I feel that what will make conversions viable for people without a bottomless pit of money is when kits are mass produced. You might not want to use a kit, but just its existence would bring the cost of obtaining parts and building down.


There are companies working on such kits, including GM.

https://www.electrive.com/2020/11/02/gm-announces-electric-conversion-kit/
https://driving.ca/auto-news/news/electric-crate-motors-make-turning-your-gas-car-into-an-ev-easy


----------



## iChris93

JasonF said:


> I know it's not _quite_ on topic, but I would like to see kits made so people doing home tuning, or restoring old cars, can simply but a universal kit plus a model specific adaption kit, and convert any car at all to an EV at relatively low cost, depending on how large a battery you get and how many motors you order with the kit. And I mean _anything,_ from an old 1990's Honda to a 1950's Chevrolet.
> 
> I feel that what will make conversions viable for people without a bottomless pit of money is when kits are mass produced. You might not want to use a kit, but just its existence would bring the cost of obtaining parts and building down.


That would be awesome.


----------



## JasonF

garsh said:


> There are companies working on such kits, including GM.


I heard about them being planned, but I haven't actually seen that they were released yet.


----------



## lance.bailey

the volvo 240 series will take a GM chevrolot V8 engine. they called them "Chevolvos" So a kit for a chevy might be answer for an all electric 245 and a future divorce.


----------



## bwilson4web

Any VW MicroBus starting with 1960s versions.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Tucker

69 CAMARO OR 70 CHEVELLE


----------



## JasonF

bwilson4web said:


> Any VW MicroBus starting with 1960s versions.


I've been watching Mustie1's videos on youtube, and saw just how huge the old VW restoration community is. If someone made a reasonably priced EV conversion kit for old VW's in general, it would be beyond huge, since so many of them used the same drive platform.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

An electric Shelby Cobra would be pretty cool


----------



## msjulie

bwilson4web said:


> Any VW MicroBus starting with 1960s versions.


Yup we're gonna do it - will take some time as the 66 bus needs work itself before getting to the drivetrain


----------



## derecm

If I could electrify any classic car, it would be a car with a constant engine problem, and drove every day and did not worry about the engine and the consumption. https://www.greatbritishcarjourney.com/Liked the cars in England are the Jaguar XK120, Legendary Bentley Continental, Rolls-Royce recalled Silver Dawn model, Jaguar E-Type, MINI, TVR, Aston Martin 2-litre Sports / DB1 (1948 - 1950). I was signing up for a mileage trip adventure in one of these cars. With this virus, you don't know the years will be buried and when the borders will open.


----------

